# 18' Patriot by Freedom Boats



## Mr. Red

Anyone running one of these boats yet. Would like some info and specs from owners including likes and dislikes. I believe Rockport Marine has sold some of these, and I think Bernies had one that is gone also. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Crab Trap

*Me 2*

I am going down to Rockport and test drive one next weekend.


----------



## FishAfrica

That is a very good looking 18 foot cat hull, if I was ever to downsize this would be my choice.


----------



## Mr. Red

Crab Trap said:


> I am going down to Rockport and test drive one next weekend.


Let me know how the test drive goes. Interested in what the boat performs like with the E-Tec 115.


----------



## Crab Trap

10/4!


----------



## El Primero

Is the Patriot hull similar to the Bone Fish from Backwater Boats? Think they are selling the Backwaters in Corpus now at Gulf Coast. Just from looking at pictures on websites they look similar, the Patriot being substantially less $ though.


----------



## PTH

*Patriot*

My brother bought one last year at the dealership I used to work for. He has a 115 Yamaha 4 stroke. The boat is a good a around hull. It takes the chop very well and is pretty quick with the 115. It has the same console as the Chiquita does so you can imagine what kind of room it gives you on a hull with an 8' beam. The storage is more than plenty. All the hatches are molded, not those plastic ones. Rockport is selling them really fast from what I hear. Every time my brother goes out on the water, someone always comes over to ask about the boat.


----------



## Crab Trap

*Test drive*

Test drive went real good. Went into the bay and found some 2' chop and boat dod great. 115 Etec was more than enough. I think I found my new boat!


----------



## [email protected]

Freedom builds some great boats. My main fishing and hunting partner has a chiquita and that boat is very impressive how it handles the chop and can run in a true 3 inches of water. I agree with FishAfrica, if I was downsizing I would own the Patriot. It seems to have higher gunwales than other small cats which is a plus in my book.


----------



## Crab Trap

*YEA!*

Ordering boat today. I will post pictures and let yall know how well I adjust to a Tunnel Boat. The only extras I am getting at this time is a Garmin 546s and a performance shade.


----------



## Nicademas

Would you prefer a 22' in the same boat? It's coming...


----------



## Crab Trap

I heard its gonna be a while.


----------



## FishAfrica

If Freedom would build a 22 and 24 foot cat with the same hull design as the 18ft patriot, it would be a strong seller and great performer. I hope he does!


----------



## peque

I love this boat but i've never taken a ride in it, i seen pth's brother boat and it looks so awesome that i got a pic of it in my fridge lol.. got the green light from the wife to go ahead and buy a boat, and this patriot is still my #1 in the list.. im still researching for a boat that will do the LLM/skiny waters...


----------



## needtoski

Well I have a 22TCC and I love it! I think Forrest builds great boats :fish:


----------



## peque

The craftmanship is pretty good, and the beam on the patriot is just what i like the best


----------



## Crab Trap

I am going to Rockport tomorrow morning to pick mine up. I will be in Sargent this weekend running it.


----------



## devil1824

Crab Trap said:


> I am going to Rockport tomorrow morning to pick mine up. I will be in Sargent this weekend running it.


WOW! That was a easy decision. Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Red

*Patriat*

Congrats Crab Trap! Did you go with the ETEC 115 on yours. Keep us posted on how it performs. I'am really interested in the true draft at rest, how shallow it will get up, and if you can maintain water pressure with the jack plate all the way up for long distances. I was told you might have to put a low water pickup on the motor to do this. I like to fish Shoalwater alot over by Charlies, and there are times when you run skinny for a while. Good luck with the new purchase.


----------



## Crab Trap

The layout, width, construction and overall simplicity of the boat really sold me. Forrest did a good job on this model! Lots of storage also. It will be a fun weekend!


----------



## Weekday warrior

How fast does that 115 push it. A buddy of mine is interested in one and we were guessing numbers.


----------



## rattler

I stopped and looked at one the other day in Rport. Really liked the overall lay out and simplicity. The only thing I would like to see different is to raise the floor a little. Especially for that style of boat, I like to hand my foot over the side every once in a while and cool it off especially in the summer time. Other than that, I thought it was a neat ride.

>E


----------



## Crab Trap

Sorry guys, I have been busy. Ran the boat a few times this weekend with me and the wife in Caney Creek with all of the other people. Ran it Friday morning with the live well full, full tank of fuel and trying to find open water ( not much on the creek) and managed to hit 45. I will be down next weekend to fish east bay and really try it out. Live well worked really well and kept bait alive and hopping for about 20 hours with the buddier. The Bimini t top is great. Boat rode really well with all of the traffic in the creek, but I want to get to the bay to see how it handles the chop. Overall I made a great choice and really happy with the boat and just need to learn the whole catamaran thing. I do think I will have to install a compression plate to help get up quicker and shallower. The Viper ported prop seems to slip on the initial take off.


----------



## InfamousJ

no pics of the boat?


----------



## Crab Trap

I'll try to post some after this weekend, sorry.


----------



## Crab Trap

Ok, as promised, a few photos!


----------



## Navi

I like how they did the rod holders up front, nice boat


----------



## Crab Trap

Yep, Forrest did his homework on this one. I'll be in East Matagorda tomorrow before the front!


----------



## peque

I really like the baby bimini, whats the speed wot on that evinrude??


----------



## Crab Trap

I am still trying to find the sweet spot, but I have seen 44 on GPS and still learning.


----------



## InfamousJ

that's nice, interesting design and large tunnel... I bet that thing is skinny running. Have you measured your draft at rest yet? The rod holders are similar to my boat if you were to enclose them with a compartment. Those hatch lids are very familiar looking.  Forrest also builds my boat for Bernies, the desperado outlaw. Congrats.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Crabtrap:

Nice boat! thanks for the pics of the transom, Safe to assume that tunnel goes all the way forward, like a cat?

What is a ballpark price for the 18'freedom/115? Upper $20's? Mid $30's?


----------



## Crab Trap

Low to mid 30's, depends on how much you want to add on. Rockport Marine sells the boat with a perko, hydralic steering, jack plate and a Viper SS ported prop on the base model.


----------



## peque

Ct, how fast it goes @ wot??
Im thinkin this boat w a merc 115 proxs or the reg optimax.


----------



## FishAfrica

peque said:


> Ct, how fast it goes @ wot??
> Im thinkin this boat w a merc 115 proxs or the reg optimax.


He said 44 in previous page


----------



## peque

No more looking around for me, Im ordering mine next year. 115 proxs,jack, baby bimini( per wifes request), leaning post.. thats it!!!


----------



## mmcclure9

Just picked mine up yesterday. Can wait to get her on the water today. Ended up putting a 135HO E-Tec on.


----------



## F N G

How well does the Performance Shade work, I have spoken to Canvas USA about them, I like the idea I can take it down for storage. Do you get enough shade to make it worth while? By the way that is a sharp rig.


----------



## Wildbuck007

*Patriot*



mmcclure9 said:


> Just picked mine up yesterday. Can wait to get her on the water today. Ended up putting a 135HO E-Tec on.


Nice rig!
I should be picking mine up soon. They said it was in and should start rigging it today. I assume you bought one in stock. I went with the 115 etec


----------



## Wildbuck007

The one in the background of your pic looks like mine


----------



## mmcclure9

Wildbuck007 said:


> The one in the background of your pic looks like mine


Yea, I bought mine the day after they got it in stiock. Did you get the seafoam one? If so then yea they just got it in.


----------



## K Man

Congratulations! That's one fine machine. I tried this out before I bought my BW and this is what I chose after pondering about 5 similar boats and the wife chose the BW and that's why we have BW tunnel. I'm hoping their going to make this boat in a 21 or 22 which I heard last year. When they do I will have one.

Performance shade I will take all day long over a t-top. It doesn't get in the way. Usually when I put mine up it really hot and I'm tired not wanting to fish much more but do enjoy the shade. Well worth the $800.


----------



## Wildbuck007

*Just got mine!*

She runs great! Just have to figure out how to catch fish out of her....


----------



## mmcclure9

Mr. Red said:


> Congrats Crab Trap! Did you go with the ETEC 115 on yours. Keep us posted on how it performs. I'am really interested in the true draft at rest, how shallow it will get up, and if you can maintain water pressure with the jack plate all the way up for long distances. I was told you might have to put a low water pickup on the motor to do this. I like to fish Shoalwater alot over by Charlies, and there are times when you run skinny for a while. Good luck with the new purchase.


I know its an old post, but I figure id answer it for anyone else thats curious. I went with the 135HO etec, and its a baaaaaad little motor. II havent got an exact measurement on the draft or how shallow it will get up, but it was floating in mid calf deep water easy, id say 8-9'' is a good guess with the draft. As for the water pressure, ive cruised at 25 mph with 10-15psi with the jack plate all the way up. Spec wise, Ive got 47 mph with me, full take of gas, and all the standard stuff you have on the boat, inc beer:cheers:. Thats with a 15p 4 blade prop. Needless to say the hole shot is crazy, even though I havent tried to do it super shallow yet. Now that I have trim tabs, Im thinking about going up in pitch and get some more top end.


----------



## Wildbuck007

*Patriot*



mmcclure9 said:


> I know its an old post, but I figure id answer it for anyone else thats curious. I went with the 135HO etec, and its a baaaaaad little motor. II havent got an exact measurement on the draft or how shallow it will get up, but it was floating in mid calf deep water easy, id say 8-9'' is a good guess with the draft. As for the water pressure, ive cruised at 25 mph with 10-15psi with the jack plate all the way up. Spec wise, Ive got 47 mph with me, full take of gas, and all the standard stuff you have on the boat, inc beer:cheers:. Thats with a 15p 4 blade prop. Needless to say the hole shot is crazy, even though I havent tried to do it super shallow yet. Now that I have trim tabs, Im thinking about going up in pitch and get some more top end.


I went with the 115 and same prop. She gets up pretty quick but top end is only 38-39. How do you have it trimmed out and jack plate when hitting 47? I am still playing with it for efficiency and looked a trim tabs but havent pulled the trigger


----------



## mmcclure9

Wildbuck007 said:


> I went with the 115 and same prop. She gets up pretty quick but top end is only 38-39. How do you have it trimmed out and jack plate when hitting 47? I am still playing with it for efficiency and looked a trim tabs but havent pulled the trigger


I jack mine up to like 4ish I think it was. i cant remember on the trim. i still have some RPM to go, so im sure I could get 50 with the right conditions. I had it to like 5600 rpm. Highly recommend the trim tabs, it would be the first thing I added. Cause i know it wants to :an6n ya from time to time. i know it did on mine under certain conditions. Not to mention its up on plane as soon as you hit the throttle


----------



## ncmullet

I ordered one with a 115 yamaha what do you guys think about smart tabs, I have them on my 18 bluewave and they work great get on plane in a 1/4 of the time and no porpoising at all and didn't lose any top end, only took about 1 hour to install


----------



## Crab Trap

The Smart Tabs are a must!


----------



## mmcclure9

Crab Trap said:


> The Smart Tabs are a must!


this guy has smart tabs... he would know


----------



## Wildbuck007

*Smart Tabs*



Crab Trap said:


> The Smart Tabs are a must!


Crab Trap,

Did you get the 30lb or 40lb actuators? Do you have a picture of tabs set up on the boat? Thanks


----------



## Crab Trap

I got the 40 and have them set at the weakest setting. I will be in Sargent this weekend and I will try to remember to take some pictures.


----------



## Crab Trap

Here ya go!


----------



## Wildbuck007

*Pic didnt come out*



Crab Trap said:


> Here ya go!


I dont see the pic


----------



## [email protected]

I have always liked that hull, congrats on the sweet boat Crab Trap! Your speed numbers are very impressive as well.


----------



## redfish bayrat

*patriot*

Hull reminds me of the Laguna Tiger that was at the boat show a few years back. It was aluminum. Based on the Hickman inverted v design. Need to go to Rp marine and take a close look.


----------



## Rancher86

I currently have a new (bought in February 13') Chiquita and love it. But am seeing the need to upsize sometime soon. This could be my next boat. I love the fabrication Forrest does down there and they build solid boats, never heard anything bad said about his work. Some good info on this thread that may have influenced me to put an order in on this boat sometime in the future. Thanks for the good info guys


----------



## dolch

What's the base price before power?


----------



## ncmullet

hey guys who have this boat would like to know what trolling motor you use and where do you put the trolling motor batteries,should be picking mine up in mid aug thanks


----------



## Crab Trap

I went with a Minn Kota 80 24 volt. One battery is mounted in each of the storage areas in the front. There is plenty of room to mount in the console, but you have to make sure that Forrest installed a rigging tube from the front to the center console. My boat did not get the rigging tube. A 80 lb thrust is plenty for this boat.


----------



## K Man

You may want to consider just a 12 volt trolling motor. That's what the dealer here in Victoria Dennis S. recommended for the Patriot I was going to purchase. It really depends on how much load you carry and how long you plan to troll. Most people with a flats boat I've seen do not put the hours on a trolling motor like a bass fisherman. I know many may not agree with this and believe in having more than enough power is always the best route. I previously owned a 18ft bay boat and had a 55lbs thrust Minkota and used it in windy conditions and only ran the battery down once and it was after 2 days of consecutive fishing with out charging this happened. Just a suggestion here.


----------



## ncmullet

ok thanks guys will talk to Forest about the rigging tube


----------



## ncmullet

Hey guys wife talked with Forest about the tube from console to the bow for trolling motor wire he said there is one there just hard to find are you sure you don't have one?


----------



## Wildbuck007

*Prop??*

Hey Guys, What kind of prop yall running? I have the Rogue 15 on the 115 E-Tec. I have only seen 39 WOT and I seem to have pretty good hole shot but it tends to blow out alot when trying to get up. I feel like I should be able to get up in shallower water (right now it seems I need 18"). Is this a prop issue or do I need trime tabs or a cavitation plate to correct this problem?


----------



## mmcclure9

Wildbuck007 said:


> Hey Guys, What kind of prop yall running? I have the Rogue 15 on the 115 E-Tec. I have only seen 39 WOT and I seem to have pretty good hole shot but it tends to blow out alot when trying to get up. I feel like I should be able to get up in shallower water (right now it seems I need 18"). Is this a prop issue or do I need trime tabs or a cavitation plate to correct this problem?


I dont remember which prop it is, but its a 15p. I dont have that problem, but I also have a different motor as well. Ive held 47mph WOT on mine. I put trim tabs on mine to help the porposing and the hole shot is unreal now


----------



## mmcclure9

ncmullet said:


> Hey guys wife talked with Forest about the tube from console to the bow for trolling motor wire he said there is one there just hard to find are you sure you don't have one?


I have pic of said tube. Send me your email address if you want it. I cant post pictures from work computer:headknock


----------



## ncmullet

is a 48 inch shaft trolling motor ok?


----------



## Crab Trap

Get the 80 lb 52 inch Minn Kota.


----------



## mmcclure9

So. I accidentally put the "Will run in 3in" promise to the test by accident. Ran in it so easy I shut er down not paying attention. Jumped out in ankle deep water. Oops


----------



## Rippin_drag

Saw an orange one in Sargent today. Great looking boat.


----------



## JamR

*Patriot*

I have the Patriot with a 14p three blade prop that Jack made for Forrest. I have motor mounted as high as it can get on the jack plate and then run the plate all the way up and can get on plane with no blow out. Top end is only about 34-35 mph. I can run all day with motor that high and maintain good water pressure. This is the third boat I have that Forrest built. All have be really good boats. I looked at the 22ft he is in the process of building. Should be a really good boat for those wanting something larger than the patriot 18.


----------



## ncmullet

hey guys I hope to be picking up my new Patriot in the next few week I am buying the boat completely unrigged. I am looking for ideas for rigging it. if any of you guys have a patriot and could post pic of the way you have it rigged with a trolling motor, batteries, depth finder, etc. Or could send me pics, I sure would appreciate it. where I live there are no other boats like this to see how they are rigged. thanks


----------



## mmcclure9

ncmullet said:


> hey guys I hope to be picking up my new Patriot in the next few week I am buying the boat completely unrigged. I am looking for ideas for rigging it. if any of you guys have a patriot and could post pic of the way you have it rigged with a trolling motor, batteries, depth finder, etc. Or could send me pics, I sure would appreciate it. where I live there are no other boats like this to see how they are rigged. thanks


ill shoot you some pics of my depth finder and radio rigged up


----------



## ncmullet

I forgot to ask what length motor goes on the patriot 20 inch right?And does anyone have a pic of trolling motor mounted on their boat they could post or send me,would like to see if it interferes with the anchor locker hatches thanks.


----------



## JamR

Trolling motor can be tight fit. I have to move control level up the clear storage box lid.


----------



## Wildbuck007

*Trim Tabs*



mmcclure9 said:


> I dont remember which prop it is, but its a 15p. I dont have that problem, but I also have a different motor as well. Ive held 47mph WOT on mine. I put trim tabs on mine to help the porposing and the hole shot is unreal now


What kind of trim tabs you running?


----------



## Crab Trap

I am running the smart tabs.


----------



## Wildbuck007

*Cav Plate*

Is anyone running a cav plate on their Patriot? If so how does it perform?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Wildbuck007

*Smart Tabs*



Crab Trap said:


> I am running the smart tabs.


Crabe Trap,

The Smart tabs affect your speed any? How well do they work for you?


----------



## Crab Trap

I run Round 37 to 38 with 2 people, wide open throttle at around 55 to 5800 rpms with a full tank of gas and coolers with ice and drinks and the live well empty. I am still playing with the jack plate, so it is a work in progress. I normally don't run over 4,000 rpms and the fuel and oil consumption is really good.


----------



## Crab Trap

I probably lost 2 to 3 mph with the tabs. I have the tabs set at the lightest setting and the hole shot is great.


----------



## ncmullet

Crab Trap what is you speed at 4,000 rpm?


----------



## mmcclure9

Wildbuck007 said:


> What kind of trim tabs you running?


Lenco tabs


----------



## Crab Trap

I am running 29 to 30 at 4000 rpm with a full take of fuel, live well full with another person and jack plate on 2. Perfect crushing!


----------



## ncmullet

Thanks Crab Trap. I will drive down there sept 3 or 4 to pick up my boat. I am rigging the boat myself. I have the jack plate, depth recorder, and smart tabs. I bought the pr500 part for the smart tabs. Wish I would have put them my blue wave boat to make it easy to push boat back in shallow water. Also got the motor and controls. All I need is if someone will post a few pic's of their console to see how they mounted gauges and jack plate switch and a pic of the trolling motor and i will be ready to get to work. Thanks


----------



## ncmullet

Hey Guys,
Got my boat to NC. Finally got the motor on it, 115 Yamaha. Got it broke in this weekend. I'm not sure if I'm getting the performance out of this boat that i should with the prop I have. I think I need a different prop. I got 30 mps at wot. If there's anyone else with a Yamaha 115 on theirs would sure love to know their performance and what prop they are running. Here's some pic's of how I'm rigging it. A heavy duty 1/2" aluminum step on the trailer. Starboard cup holder and tray. Mounted the aerator in the battery box on side of the live well. My wife made the cover for the opening on the console.


----------



## Crab Trap

Looking good. I like the cover over the center console!


----------



## Rippin_drag

Does anyone know when the 22' Patriot cat will be available?


----------



## bowhunter63

Was over there yesterday and they were putting the cap on looking pretty sweet


----------



## Rippin_drag

Hey 18' Patriot owners, how does the boat drift? Only thing i don't like about my 18' RFL is it gets pushed around so easily by the wind and its hard to maintain a slow drift. 
If I stay in the 18' range this rig is at the top of my list!


----------



## Crab Trap

It drifts true. Not pushed around a lot. I use a drift sock in stronger winds.


----------



## mmcclure9

Crab Trap said:


> It drifts true. Not pushed around a lot. I use a drift sock in stronger winds.


this... love drifting in mine


----------



## wickll

*Choppy water*

I have read through the posts and didn't see anything on how the boat handles chop. I currently run an 18 Ft bay stealth (v hull) . I don't need to run in severe chop, but would like a boat that is at least a little smoother when the winds are around 18-20.
What have been your experiences?


----------



## mmcclure9

wickll said:


> I have read through the posts and didn't see anything on how the boat handles chop. I currently run an 18 Ft bay stealth (v hull) . I don't need to run in severe chop, but would like a boat that is at least a little smoother when the winds are around 18-20.
> What have been your experiences?


obviously the v hull will take chop better, but i scoot across choppy water


----------



## bowhunter63

*22 almost ready*

Went by and seen it in rigging shop looks pretty good


----------



## JamR

*18 Patriot*

I run through 18 to 20 mph chop at 20-25 mph and person siting on seat in front of console. Takes chop better than v hull I had and it is dry. I only get occasional light spray, but only when quartering into the wind.


----------



## mmcclure9

JamR said:


> I run through 18 to 20 mph chop at 20-25 mph and person siting on seat in front of console. Takes chop better than v hull I had and it is dry. I only get occasional light spray, but only when quartering into the wind.


this... hardly ever get wet.


----------



## ncmullet

I have a patriot and a 18 bluewave classic you can't compare the 2 boats, the bluewave eats up a chop and super dry, the patriot goes shallow tons of room and just a better fishing boat, but if I had to run 10 miles in a chop bluewave wins the bluewave has seen the water since i got the patriot some more pics


----------



## ncmullet

bluewave has not seen the water since i got the patriot and probably won't see it again as long as i have the patriot.


----------



## cgerace19

Guys, these are wonderful looking boats. One question, would one of you guys measure the total width and length on the trailer and share? This boat is on the top of my list but I have a tight spot to maneuver thru in my yard and want to know if I could fit it in.

Thanks,
cg


----------



## mmcclure9

cgerace19 said:


> Guys, these are wonderful looking boats. One question, would one of you guys measure the total width and length on the trailer and share? This boat is on the top of my list but I have a tight spot to maneuver thru in my yard and want to know if I could fit it in.
> 
> Thanks,
> cg


Not much wider than my f250. I dont have a good estimate for the length. if i remember, ill get some measurements. or you might call Forest and see if he knows?


----------



## bowhunter63

*23 warrior*

Be patient wait till you see the 23. It might change your mind it should be ready late next week I hope


----------



## PTH

*Patriot*

I will be posting a used Patriot in the classifieds if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## Rippin_drag

Any of you Patriot owners run around Sargent/East Matty area? I wouldn't mind test driving one. Will pay for gas/beer/snacks/etc.


----------



## mmcclure9

Rippin_drag said:


> Any of you Patriot owners run around Sargent/East Matty area? I wouldn't mind test driving one. Will pay for gas/beer/snacks/etc.


Yep. Live in angleton


----------



## ncmullet

Anyone looking for a cover for their console I have an extra black one just pm me


----------



## Crab Trap

That looks just like the one I have!


----------



## ncmullet

yea but this one is real cheap any of your friends need one for there new boat


----------



## ncmullet

Hey guys this is going to be a long one but I thought I'd share it with the Patriot owners. One of the top guides in our area saw a picture of my boat in a forum up here and wanted to go fishing in it. So last Monday we went, not the nicest day to go fishing, 29 deg. in the am with the wind gusting to 35 knots. We started out fishing some of the wind protected bays and creeks. We did pretty good on the trout, drum,and flounder. Later in the afternoon me and my wife were begging to go back to the landing as we'd had enough of freezing for the day. But the guide wanted to show us one of his favorite spots which was about a 10 mile run at 39 deg, not fun! Anyway, we ended up in a bay with mosquito lagoons cut into it. He wanted us to go up in these mosquito ditches that only had a max of 10" of water in them and just a little wider than the boat. Me and the wife were wondering why he wanted to be going up in these ditches, obviously there wasn't any fish in them. We got about 100 yards up one with the guide was standing on the front deck. He stomped his foot hard on the front deck and the water about 30 yards ahead of the boat came alive! We had no idea that there was a school of about 100 drum ahead of us until they started pushing water ahead of the boat. We just turned off the trolling motor with it stuck in the mud. The guide told us to be real quiet and still and the drum would try to get by us as they wanted out of there since the tide was falling. Well, it only took a bout 3 minutes and her comes a big wave right toward us. Up here this time of the year the water is crystal clear. The fish got about 5ft in front of the boat but with only about and a foot of the bank on either side of the boat they were scared to go around it. So they turned around and went back up the ditch for 30-40 yards in a big school and then a few minutes later here them come again! On their fourth try getting around us they finally muddy up the water enough to squeeze between us and the bank. It was an absolutely incredible sight to see! One of the drum hit the trolling motor so hard it shook the boat. Then he shot upon to the bank and my wife was trying to net him off the bank, but he finally flipped back into the water. Anyway we went in a few more ditches and repeated the same process. They were really hard to catch as they were so spooked, but we did land a few between 20-30". We finally left out of there just before dark. It's days like we experienced that afternoon that make all the effort that we put into our boats and fishing and what God has in store for us to make it all worth it. We were speechless. The guide really liked the Patriot. Here's a few pic's.
View attachment 941641


View attachment 941649


View attachment 941657


View attachment 941665


----------



## cgerace19

Just came back to this thread to check out the update and enjoyed your story ncmullet. However, pics dont work. whats up with that?


----------



## ncmullet

sorry will try to repost


----------



## ncmullet

pics


----------



## cgerace19

Awesome!


----------

